# Donor Egg Success Stories after Own Egg failures - over 40



## CurlyGirl1225 (Jun 26, 2013)

Hi All

Im trying a new thread as Im sure there are many of us that have tried many times with our OE and now facing the DE route as the next step especially given our age.

I for one wonder if there are good successes out there to give us hope?

Thanks
CG


----------



## Tincancat (Mar 19, 2012)

Yep me first DE cycle after repeated OE cycle failures.  There are lots of us about.
Good luck 
TCCx


----------



## Turia (Feb 2, 2013)

It took quite a few tries of donor egg cycles but I am now sitting in front of a sleeping baby, dummy half hanging out his mouth and holding a cuddly squirrel.  There has been so much heartache on the way and I have been ill for the last 3 months due to complications following the birth but he is now everything to me.

He is the spitting image of a photo of my OH taken when he was 6 months old, so much so that some people have thought it was the same baby!

Turia x


----------



## deblovescats (Jun 23, 2012)

Hi ladies
It can happen - I know it's difficult to let go of genetic link, but DE is much better chance of success though obviously not 100 %.
Just to give you  hope - I have an 18 month old much loved son through DD (I'm single) and I'm currently embarking on a new cycle try for a sibling with frosties. I never actually attempted OE - when I finally decided that my chance of getting a suitable man who also wanted a family, was not looking great, I was 45 so went straight to DE. I had to let go of my chance of OE, but as I was self funding on my own, wanted best chance of having a healthy baby. 1st 2 attempts at one clinic, one fresh, one frozen, with DD resulted in BFNs. Changed clinic and 3rd attempt (obviously different donors) but 1st attempt with this clinic resulted in amazing BFP. Couldn't be more blessed. I love him unconditionally and he adores me, all I see is that he is my son and I rarely think about DE. He loves me totally and at the moment couldn't care less about his origins. I will make sure he knows how much I cherish him and that I couldn't love him more if he were mine genetically.
Hope this thread inspires ladies to go ahead!
Deb


----------



## nevertoolate (Jul 15, 2015)

Thanks for setting this up. currently going through DE cycle after failed own egg cycle


----------



## Moragob (Apr 1, 2012)

Hi Curlygirl

I'm a success story - a beautiful little girl asleep upstairs who will turn 3 in Feb was the result of my first DEIVF aged 45 and born when I was 46.  I then had a chemical on round no 2 in November 2014 and will be 39 weeks tomorrow following round no 3 in April last year.  My due date is Jan 15th and I have had 2 dream pregnancies with no issues and my first birth was totally positive.  So three DEIVF attempts and 2 pregnancies which I think is a very good result.

I rarely think of the donor aspect now and there is no question in anyone's mind that she is 100% my daughter.

Wishing you luck, success and happiness.

Morag


----------



## nevertoolate (Jul 15, 2015)

congratulations. may I ask how you all stand on the telling/ not telling situation.


----------



## andrea75 (Jun 20, 2010)

It's lovely to read the positive stories from you all.

Me & DF are thinking about DE cycle but just recently had OE ICSI last month with zero fertilisation.  We still have to save some more money too 

I wouldn't hesitate in doing it but I know DF has some reservations about it all but I'm sur with some more knowledge he will be happier about it all

Xx


----------



## marty123 (Dec 26, 2015)

Hi, CurlyG! I'm 40 in half a year. Suffering from luteal phase defect. People do believe it's not a big deal and it can be easily removed as soon as progesterone level is higher. But still it is a problem. As it is accompanied with some minor states. All this leads to poor egg quality. 
I didn't happen to think about all this before as was too occupied with my work  It's so silly of me. So this is the first time we're going to have DE IVF. And I don't have it to be viewed from the different point. Completely new to all this. But having read info about it should say that it sounds like having more chances for success using donor's eggs. Probably this makes sense if my own eggs aren't good enough. Well, we'll see how it all works out..Have my fingers crossed


----------



## morganna (Sep 16, 2008)

My baby was born Xmas day she is 1 now.
Used DE and DS
My mother and sisters cannot believe how much my baby looks like me when I was a baby.
Even down to the same unusual auburn hair!
And both donors were blonde!
Go figure.
My whole family love her.
She is the love and joy of my life.

Good luck!
Morganna xx


----------



## Jiblet (Dec 21, 2015)

New to this site and just starting to look at donor options in Spain following a failed IVF treatment with CRM in London. Nought wrong with my insides but age is a factor - I'm now 43. Any recommendations on best clinics in Spain? A minefield of information! Looking forward to hints and tips.


----------



## CurlyGirl1225 (Jun 26, 2013)

Some great successes in this thread!

Keep them coming ladies to keep us older egged and newbie to DE hopeful. 

CG


----------



## Penelope15 (Oct 29, 2015)

Hey all I am new to this page . I have had 3 rounds using OE 
Now moved on to DE 
I have had 2 girls from natural pregnancys now with a new husband and age 43 TTC for 3 years 
I eptopic
I naturally pregnancy Mc at 8 weeks so we decide to try IVF as nothing happened for 8 months and age not on my side  3 failed so have now decided to try DE 
1st donor eggs bfp but low hcg then down to 0 in 2 days 😢
About to head off to Greece for 2 attempt with DE 🙏🏼🍀🙏🏼🍀
Taken me a while to get my head around using a donor but I believe they grow in you and become part of you. 
Pray for some positive soon and hope the same for you ladies xx
Where are you all having your IVF ??


----------



## Moragob (Apr 1, 2012)

Our 2nd DE daughter was born at home on Monday weighing 2.84kg. She's beautiful & perfect in every way.

So another success and a healthy pregnancy & labour at 49 so here's wishing you all the same success & happiness.

Morag


----------



## miamiamo (Aug 9, 2015)

*Moragob* Great news, congrats!I wish you all the luck in the world


----------



## Lorsha (Sep 23, 2013)

Hi Curleygirl, I had failed own egg Ivf and as my AMH was only 2 and I was 41 moving to donor egg was a no brainier for me. Fresh go failed then frozen transfer worked. I have my son the love of my life, asleep in the next room , image of my husband. Now 8 months and a beautiful happy content wee baby. Don't waste any more time go for the donor egg you won't look back x


----------



## Betty2015 (Apr 20, 2015)

Hi moragob, your story is inspiring and giving me hope.  I'm (almost) 42 and about to embark on 1st DEIVF cycle in Cyprus.  We already have 3yr old DS with OE.  

I'm going through so many emotions and fears and can't decide if we should just be grateful for what we have.  My current top fear is twins.  Can I ask how many embryos you implanted during ur treatment?  I am really nervous as the clinic we are with strongly recommend 2, but I am not sure I could handle twins when have a 3 yr old already... Physically, mentally and financially.  DH is reluctant to only put 1 in as we need best chance of success due to financial restriction (reason we are going overseas).. 

Of course all of this is dependent on having enough quality blasts, so may not even come to that.. But mentally I need to prepare myself..


----------



## Moragob (Apr 1, 2012)

Hi Betty, 

I know what you mean re twins, first time round I would have ben ok with twins but twins & a 3 year old?  I did have 2 put  back though as my clinic believed it gave us the best chance of success.  Ask for figures on twin de pregnancies for your age at your clinic, I did & the chances were very low from memory & we just wanted to give ourselves  the best chance of success.  My consulate in the UK was horrified but I would do the same again (not that we are intending to go again).

There's always something to worry about isn't there?  Good luck, I wish you success.

Mrag


----------



## Betty2015 (Apr 20, 2015)

From what I can see on HFEA and other stats the chances with a DE are about 1 in 4..  So that's quite high odds..  But the odds of a BFP go down significantly with 1 embryo transfer..  Aaaaahhhh... decisions, decisions!!  

You want to go with the advice of the clinic, but they are all different, and at the end of the day the only stats they shout about are the initial BFP's.  Most overseas clinics don't even keep statistics on live births as they lose track of the patients once they return home.


----------



## Moragob (Apr 1, 2012)

It's probably still worth asking the clinic for their figures & if you don't trust the answer maybe you need to consider another clinic.  I'm sure I was told about 12% chance of twin pg for my age with de at my clinic & higher chance of singleton pg with 2 embryos transferred than 1 but can't remember the actual figures.

They gave me figures at 6/7 weeks & 12 weeks but not live births.


----------



## Eymet (Apr 25, 2013)

Hello ladies

After several IUI's and IVF's, I had DD FET 20th Jan and have my BFP..

Good luck to everyone!


----------



## KLconfused (Jan 2, 2010)

eymet - that's amazing news. So pleased for you. Keep us posted 

Betty - im doing my first DE cycle and hoping for ET Saturday. We are being treated at a clinic in the UK and I think the chances of twins with 2 x 5dt blasts is 50:50. I know that sounds really high but theres only an 80% chance of a BFP whether single or twins if that makes sense. If we have 2 good blasts we will put them back as we really need this to work after years of spending a fortune and emotional turmoil. I have an OE daughter who will be 3 in April so if this works ill have a 3 year old and a new born/twins. Im taking one step at a time. First I have to get to ET and then I need to get a BFP and then I need to get passed the 12 week mark before im going to worry about twins. I think I could cope with twins once they are here but I am scared of prematurity and disability as a result. Maybe if I get a BFP with twins ill be alot more worried! It still seems so strange to me to try so hard for a BFP and to then worry about it being too much of a BFP. A BFP seems like trying to win the lottery at the moment!


----------



## CurlyGirl1225 (Jun 26, 2013)

Hello anyone popping by to give some hope. 

I started this thread for my own hope. Today after going through donor egg treatment I got my BFP

very very early days but still.  X


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2016)

Congrats Curlygirl! Good luck   xx


----------



## deblovescats (Jun 23, 2012)

congrats curlygirl! Good luck
Just an update for me - I had 4th DD cycle in Feb - got an amazing BFP. Now 11 +3 with sibling for DS - fingers crossed. So two out of four cycles - success. So it can happen.
I can't believe I've got to this stage now - got a little bump - started expanding at about 4-5 weeks! 
I think you stretch more on subsequent babies!
And I've just had 49th birthday so first baby at 47, now this little one. There is hope out there!
Deb


----------

